# A cute picture!



## RJRMINIS (Aug 28, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]These girls where all looking out the door of the barn, at the new baby this morning when I let her and her momma out of the stall. Thought it was cute....[/SIZE]*


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 28, 2007)

: aw,

they are all so cute.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 28, 2007)

That is the sweetest picture



:

See... I told you...you do take the best pics



:

Now ! where is that baby?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok Michele, I need you to come up by me and take my pics of my Casper. :bgrin



: You really do capture some of the cutest pictures. Ce


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 28, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Ok Michele, I need you to come up by me and take my pics of my Casper. :bgrin
> 
> 
> 
> : You really do capture some of the cutest pictures. Ce




*I wish you were closer, I love taking pics........sometimes you just have to wait awhile for a good shot!!! If we were closer I would trade pictures for help halterbreaking........haha In this heat is is wearing me out!LOL*


----------



## RNR (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh that is a neat pic! I never get good pics like that!

RNR


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 29, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]*It is amazing how much they look alike in this picture, normally I can tell Snowflower apart from the 2 year olds, Candy & Vanilla, but in this picture I have to look alot harder. HAHA



: *[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 29, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]After you go to Corinnes you need to swing by my house and take a few



: . Those are 3 sweet girls



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 30, 2007)

: I love the picture, I also like their names, Snowflower, Candy and Vanilla!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 30, 2007)

KsCowgirl said:


> *.....sometimes you just have to wait awhile for a good shot!!! *




boy do i hear that! but when you get one, it's worth it :aktion033:


----------



## Marnie (Sep 9, 2007)

This is a great picture. It's like they all stood their waiting for you to snap them, neat jennies.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 9, 2007)

Equuisite photo for sure :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

